# Deadkeys(Tottasten) wieder aktivieren



## tear_jerker (17. August 2010)

Hallo Technikfreunde,
ich habe seit kurzem das Problem das die Deadkey Funktion bei mir ausgeschaltet zu sein scheint. Das bedeutet Akzenttasten wie ^´` kommen bei nur einem Druck auf die entsprechende taste stets im Doppelpakt. Es ist mir so unmöglich geworden Buchstaben mit Aktzenten darüber zu schreiben. Was bei den ^^ noch nützlich sein mag, verliert seinen Reiz spätestens wenn man mal jemanden in WoW Post schicken will, der solch ein Zeichen im Namen hat. Die Tastatur konnte ich ales Fehlerquelle schon ausschließen. Einzig das ich irgend eine Tastenkombination gedrückt habe, die die Deadkey-funktion ausstellt wäre denkbar (habe bei Worms world party versucht die Tasten/-kombinationen herauszufinden wie man was benutzt) für mich. Kundenhotlines von Logitech(Tastatur) sowie Microsoft (da ich Vista habe kostet der Support dicke Geld) konnten auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Wie bereits geschrieben ich benutze Vista (32-bit), Treiber alle aktualisiert und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

MfG tear_jerker


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2010)

Erster Treffer bei google, letzter Beitrag ganz unten auf der Seite:

http://www.mcseboard.de/windows-forum-allgemein-83/dead-key-funktion-akzent-taste-144408.html


----------



## tear_jerker (17. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Erster Treffer bei google, letzter Beitrag ganz unten auf der Seite:
> 
> http://www.mcseboard...ste-144408.html



na wie gut das ich oben den logitechsupport erwähnt habe und der mir natürlich auch diesen rat gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw eine halbe stunde war der mitarbeiter wirklich sehr kompetent an meiner seite(nicht ironisch))
und wie man sich jetzt vielleicht denken kann, half das nicht.
was aber half war eine komplettsäuberung der reg einträge . danach funktionierte auch meine pc wiederherstellungsfunktion wieder = deadkeys wieder aktiv.

ich finde es ja toll das du helfen wolltest, aber zu glauben das ich bei solch simplen stichworten nicht auf die idee komme google einen ganzen tag lang zu bemühen, ist nicht grad schmeichelt hat. deine unterschwellige arroganz kannst du daher auch behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach und weil es wieder geht ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> na wie gut das ich oben den logitechsupport erwähnt habe und der mir natürlich auch diesen rat gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön das es wieder funktioniert, glückwunsch für dich. Geschrieben hast du nichts was der Support dir geraten hat, auch meine Glaskugel hat nichts angezeigt. Auch war das nicht unterschwelig arrogant gemeint sonder nur als Tipp gedacht wonach du schauen kannst. Da du aber offenbar ein freundlicher Geselle bist, verzichte ich das nächste mal daruf dir Tipps zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Schön das es wieder funktioniert, glückwunsch für dich. Geschrieben hast du nichts was der Support dir geraten hat, auch meine Glaskugel hat nichts angezeigt. Auch war das nicht unterschwelig arrogant gemeint sonder nur als Tipp gedacht wonach du schauen kannst. Da du aber offenbar ein freundlicher Geselle bist, verzichte ich das nächste mal daruf dir Tipps zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Fähigkeiten in der literarischen Analyse mögen sich zwar in Grenzen halten, dennoch bin ich mir sicher das "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Erster Treffer bei google,* letzter Beitrag ganz unten auf der Seite" nicht frei von einer gewissen Konnotation ist.
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Hervorhebung durch mich_[/font]


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Meine Fähigkeiten in der literarischen Analyse mögen sich zwar in Grenzen halten, dennoch bin ich mir sicher das "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Erster Treffer bei google,* letzter Beitrag ganz unten auf der Seite" nicht frei von einer gewissen Konnotation ist.
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Hervorhebung durch mich_[/font]



Du meinst so ähnlich wie bei diesem Satz von dir, der sowas aussagt wie:

"ich bin gebildeter als du"
"ich bin dir sowieso überlegen"

? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

